# Propane/Butane etc etc



## 93171 (May 1, 2005)

I have one bottle of propane with my MH...am planning to travel around france, spain, portugal, france and italy..... the guy at the dealership said not to buy another bottle in the UK, to wait until you reach france etc and then buy from them, as each country has there own 'brand' and wont refill....
I am very confused about 'gas' and was hoping that someone cd advise me on what the ebst solution would be.
Many thanks
G


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Best solution is LPG.

Google GASLOW.

About £200 sets you up for Europe.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

genevieve said:


> I am very confused about 'gas' and was hoping that someone cd advise me on what the ebst solution would be.
> G


Hi Genevieve and welcome to the club - as in " those confused about gas" This must be one of the more unsatisfactory areas in motorhoming.

There are lots of threads on MHF on the subject and as many solutions as there are threads so your best bet is to read them all and make a decision, based on your projected consumption of gas, length of your trip, your style of camping ( on or off hook up) and how big your gas locker and your wallet is.

Put GAS into the Google box above, tick for www.motorhomefacts and ignore the ones that talk about poison gas !

Good luck !

G


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

hilldweller said:


> Best solution is LPG.
> 
> Google GASLOW.
> 
> About £200 sets you up for Europe.


Its very difficult to get hold of Gaslow bottles at the moment. The new 6kg & 11kg are due in the first week of April....maybe. Too late for me, so i googled, and found this company which has the old style 11kg bottles, gasrefill.com. They also do alternative bottles

Doug


----------



## 93171 (May 1, 2005)

Great..many thanks.
Am going to speak to Jackie in Leicester as lots pofm positive feedback re company and am going to see my grandad up there next week!! Cd work very well...


----------

